# ROBBIE 2 he's alive!(Light& Sound)



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Yup, another Robbie.
This time I'm going to be using a different light kit.
I'm using Starling Technologies Robby Life force kit.









It's completely assembled, all you need to do is install it in the kit.







[/URL][/IMG]
Click on the image above to see the quick vid.

The mold this Robbie kit came from must have been the ones guys were talking about when they say bad words:









So, I'm cutting off all the locating pins, and we go from there.

Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Is this one just for yourself?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Nah, it's for Stan over at Starling Tech. He is doing some amazing work with lighting, and he lives here in Colorado. This kit is really cool, the audio is digitally cleaned up so it sounds as good as it looks.

_*My*_ job is to stuff it into this ill fitting kit...lol

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

This kit is so much fun!!

I'll have more vids in the morning..

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Vox Robotica!







[/URL][/IMG]

Click on the image above to see and hear



Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*I'm dumbfounded. That's the way it needs to be.*


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm squeezing this one in but I don't care..what a hoot. Once I get past the stuff you have already seen, I'll start posting pics of the install. 

Steve


----------



## scifimodelfan (Aug 3, 2006)

That is so cool. Like it


----------



## Neo-uk (May 6, 2007)

Will these kits be for sale ?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks!
Yup they are for sale. get ahold of Stan at Starling tech.
http://www.starling-tech.com/index1.php?id=electronics

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Back onto this build:

















Even with the bad parts fit, the pieces don't take too long to get looking nice.









I'll be showing pics of the light&sound kit install by mid week next week

Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Great work, Steve!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

What is the price for the robbie voice & light set up ? i did not see any price listing on the website.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks!.. Bert, It's 90 bucks and that includes shipping.
It literally shows up ready to install.I hooked up a battery and ran the Wife out of the house in 8 minutes...lol

































This kit's seams were a bit worse than the other Robbie, but I have gotten this far without filler. But now it's time for the putty!

Steve


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

thanks steve, i needed a laugh this morning, i can just see her running out of the house with robbie talking away.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hee, hee..I know.

OK, all day spent on refining the seams..

































Tomorrow The color coats

Steve


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

THAT is an awesome add-on for this kit!!! Very cool! your doing a great job on the bodywork so far, should be a nice display model when it's done! Keep us posted! I did my own lighting on one a few years back, but I'd love to have the voice module inthere!! (I do have another kit....) :thumbsup:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Tim!!
Long time ,no hear from!!

The sound and light kit is a hoot! I don't think I could do two of these kits so close together otherwise.

Like the last robby, I opend up all the holes with an .005 bit. and added fluorescent rod to replace the molded on lights

























Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Been waiting to see someone do them together! This is going great! Nice work on those friggin' seams!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks! I hardly used any filler, just primer, sand, primer..sand,..maybe some more primer...lol

I screwed up the color coats. (too much too soon.) But lacquer dries quickly.
I've color sanded all the boo boos,... as soon as the parts dry I'll re-shoot the dark grey.

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here's a shot of the paint flaws.









I'm also beginning to install the electronics

























Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Getting closer..

Being the first one to install a system is fun, and worrying...I am having a ball, but also trying to streamline the build for the guys who but the kit.

This thing is fun to mess with. The sound system,.. now that it's inside the base is very loud and clear..









VERY loud and clear...

Steve


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Really outdoing yourself again Steve!:thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

How's this one going?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I set it aside for a few days to let the paint settle. I was not using the same automotive primer I used on the first one and it was affected by the hot lacquer.

I'm bringing it back up to speed tomorrow. I didn't touch plastic at all the weekend.

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I set it aside for a few days to let the paint settle. I was not using the same automotive primer I used on the first one and it was affected by the hot lacquer.

I'm bringing it back up to speed tomorrow. I didn't touch plastic at all the weekend.

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I have been working on the FO hookups tonight.
The weapons neutralizers, and the chest lights are lit with FO (the source lights are on the board down in the base) . So, firstly , we need to make an adapter to mount the fiber to the LEDs. (The kit includes short pieces of plastic tubing to act as connectors.) As well a lot of FO
I used Kristal klear to glue the FO to the tubing:
















Then you should test to make sure all is well. 








I should add, I usually don't permanently glue stuff on Alpha builds..I usually need to change _something_. You could glue the FO on with clear epoxy..I hate the stuff,..but I'm a weirdo. Hot glue can be risky, I put a glop on a finger and roll it around a bit before using it to attach the FO. *But this is only for folks with cook hands..hot glue is HOT...lol*
Steve


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Where did you get the Krystal glue Steve?
-Jim


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Kristal Klear is made by the same company that makes Micro Set and Micro Sol.
It's mostly a Hobby Shop or online thing.
I needed to re orient the board to make wrangling the FO easier:


















More pics tonight

Steve


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

This is going to be great when your done! Love the sound effects and the synchronization with the voice light. Really special!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you. I'm getting close to being able to show that stuff installed..lol








Getting the chest plate parts ready to shine..

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok, got the chrome stripped off, and now we are painting.

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I found I needed to make a socket for the LED that goes to the Alpha unit on the chestplate.








More pics later today. I should have most of the lights done by this afternoon.

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Getting closer..
Click on the image to see the very short vid.







[/URL][/IMG]


Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Today has been alot of fun. I have about 2 more days to finish.
I'll have the lights in the weapon neutralizers working by tomorrow.


Steve


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Most impressive!
-Jim


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Steve, you're doing a wonderful build. Can't wait to see the end results. Yeah, I've had contact with Stan at Starling. He's a great guy to deal with. Very, very helpful and patient too.

I've got the 1:350 Big E set and the KBOP also. Plus several of his flasher boards and several Glow Rod sets. Just got a 1/8" Glow Rod for the 1:1000 refit. Looks like it will fit just fine too. He custom cut one for my Reliant.

I said I wasn't going to buy the Robby kit because of the cost, but....after seeing it installed and in action....DAMNIT!!!! 

Now, if I can just talk myself out of the torpedo sound board! 

Keept it up and look forward to more pics. 

hal9001-


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Guys!! It's the light kit that is so cool, I'm just installing it.
I think this is going to be the hardest/most challenging part of the lighting install. I've been trying to figure it out for days. (see first pic)
The main problem is that there is no clear way to run the FO thru the two piece clear parts.
The holes where the weapon neutralizers go isn't a clear shot from front to back except on one side.
I drilled those out first, then drilled connecting holes from the inside of the parts that connect to the front to back holes...seems kludgy..but anything simpler is evading me...

































Since the parts I'm talking about are clear and in two pieces, just drilling one hole out of the head to connect with the front to back holes didn't seem to be workable.. since I'm not using epoxy to connect the two pieces.
Remember, there are going to be 4 FO fibers coming out of the head and then being routed through the clear parts. two on each side of the head and each of the two will face in different directions.

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I just figured it out. I took the four transducer parts back apart. Dipped them in future,I was going to get some epoxy and drill out the center to aid in running the FO to the weapons neutralizers...instead, I'll use a router bit in my dremel and run a channel into each half for the FO,.. that way I won't have to worry about splitting the tranducers in half when drilling, and I'll be able to polish the channels before I assemble the parts...

Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

steve123 said:


> I just figured it out. I took the four transducer parts back apart. Dipped them in future,I was going to get some epoxy and drill out the center to aid in running the FO to the weapons neutralizers...instead, I'll use a router bit in my dremel and run a channel into each half for the FO,.. that way I won't have to worry about splitting the tranducers in half when drilling, and I'll be able to polish the channels before I assemble the parts...
> 
> Steve


Once again, brilliant idea!


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Steve... this looks awesome. You are doing a great job on this build! :thumbsup:

I am working on space to start my first project in years, and can only hope my efforts come close to minimally mimic your work.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks guys! That's nice of you to say, but I don't have any special skills. I just get lots of practice..usually 7 days a week 8 or so hours a day. Hell, Gilligan could build nice models with that much practice..lol

I'm using a razor saw to cut a channel in each transducer half for the FO.
It looks like I'm going to need to install the FO and then assemble the trasducers.

Then mask and paint....










Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

As I wait for paint to dry, I'm working on the PE from Paul at ParaGrafix.
I love the brass he sells..
First I annealed the plates that lie flush against the robot's head to make it easier to get the brass to conform to the plastic's shape:
















Then, I take a wooden Popsicle stick to use as a work surface. add some double sided tape, and start assembling. the brass.

























Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Primer is on.
The PE for the weapon neutralizers is a little demanding, but the kit comes with jigs to help align the cone rings:








Instead of the included rod, I used wire insulation. ( I needed a thin hollow tube to allow the FO to shine through)

Almost done.....

Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Steve, you are SOME machine!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks, I'm not getting much sleep this weekend, so I'm using the time to build.

I'm on the last of the 4 sets of the little rings..The clear parts are installed.
I'm trying to clean up some light leaks.

Man I'm ready for a Tamiya kit...

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok, a few things I did wrong that will help you guys building this Kit.
The Testors paint I used is a great match.(Diamond Dust)
But it requires a durable primer (Automotive type) and It's translucent..so it needs a dark primer. Try to find some tubing that will be small enough for the PE rings, but will also allow the fiber optic strands to pass through.
The wire insulation I used worked, but I had to ream it open using my smallest micro bit..and that's a bit fussy.

More pics in an hour or so..

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

"Head"ing into the final stretch...


















A big vid tomorrow...

Steve


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Looking awesome! I am keeping my eyes and ears open for the vid!!!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks! as soon as I can log my Droid phone into photobucket...a few mins on the vid.

Stan and I decided to keep the gyros brass.








A little Lake Powell sand on the base...


































Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Again, beautiful!!


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

It's Wallace and Gromit in
The WRONG TROUSERS!




steve123 said:


>


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Chris!

Heres the vid:







[/URL][/IMG]
My 9 volt was running low, that's why the sound is a little choppy

Steve


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

*OUTSTANDING!!!*
-Jim


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

^ ^ Hear hear! Awesome project, very well done.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Dayum! I'ma hafta make me one o' THOSE!!!
(& hope to Buddha it comes out _half_ as nice!!)


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you Jim, Sarge and Chris.
The light kit is easy..the model kit..is.. a bit of work..the PE..pay attention, but it's fun too.


I'm Robbie'd out... Now I gots a Jupiter 2 and a YM3..and then a *TB4*...Wokka wokka..

I need somebody to ask me to build a Tamiya kit....

Steve


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey Steve, you gonna build a Tamiya kit next? <sarcastic grin>


----------



## FlyAndFight (Mar 25, 2012)

Too... Freakin'... Cool!!! :thumbsup:

Followed your project from the get-go and it's great to see it come to fruition. Well done!!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hee, Hee.. Nope..no tamiyas. But allowing for it's size and scope.
The Moebius J2 fits very nicely...

Thanks F&F..it's a really fun kit to have on the shelf. I wanna see some Robbie builds!!!

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Stan, the designer of the sound and light kit, sent me this link:






Steve


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

That is SO cool! 

I gotta say, my only disappointment was the omission of Robby's burp after the line, "Quiet please, I am analyzing." Stellar otherwise.


----------



## sheridan1952 (Apr 12, 2015)

Steve, I hope you're still around. I wanted to ask you about the fluorescent rod and the paint. Are you only using a segment of the rod at each end and is it orange or red? And what did you use the Diamond Dust for? I thought the color was Gunmetal Gray?

I've been out of the model-building for years and I'm wanting to get back to it. Your build of Robbie lit a fire and I'm ready to go.

Thanks.


----------

